# networkmanager / openrc prevents distccd from starting

## jens

Hi,

when I try to start distccd I get this:

```
root:~> /etc/init.d/distccd start

distccd          | * WARNING: distccd is scheduled to start when NetworkManager has started

```

At that time I do have a working network connection using my wireless network adapter (managed by networkmanager).

I have the following in /etc/rc.conf:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.* !bluetooth"
```

/etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf:

```
[main]

plugins=ifnet,keyfile

no-auto-default=<MAC_OF_MY_WIRED_ETHERNET_ADAPTER_HERE>,

[ifnet]

managed=true

auto_refresh=false
```

What am I missing ?

Thanks,

Jens

----------

## dE_logics

I'm pretty much sick of this; this'd block every network service.

----------

